# Anyone using a Cintiq WX12 on their laptop?



## SiriusDoggy (Apr 6, 2008)

I was asked to bring this over to a more appropriate forum...
     Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *SiriusDoggy* 

 
_Not sure if you went ahead and purchased the Cintiq but if you have, I'd like to talk to you about some issues I've had with mine. I know this is not a Cintiq forum so PM me if you did buy one.
Here's my basic issue - Laptop - Sony VAIO ARG29' - display resolution 192'x16''.
Cintiq I just purchased - the 12WX - screen resolution 128'x8''.
It's impossible to clone the screens because of the differing resolution. So when you change your native laptop screen down to 128'x8'' it looks like total c$#p.
Curious if others have ran into this problem and how they have solved it._



			
				Ian Farlow;123'' said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to follow this discussion. Could you start it up in the Equipment Talk Forum?


----------



## SiriusDoggy (Apr 6, 2008)

So, I basically described my issue above but now that I feel I'm in the right place I'll go into a little more detail...

As I mentioned, the laptop is running at 192'x12'', not 192'x16'' as I said above.

The Cintiq native res is 128'x8'' <- kind of an odd resolution. 128'x768 is more normal but I quess Wacom wanted us to feel like they were giving us just a bit more.

The problem is when you try to mirror or clone the screens. The laptop screen must be the same resolution as the tablet in order to clone. Changing a high res 192'x12'' screen to 128'x 8'' turns your laptop image to garbage.
Why would I want to clone them you may ask???
Two reasons:
1. the screen on the tablet cannot be color calibrated with my Pantone HueyPro so I'd like to view the laptop screen for color rendition and use the tablet screen for the actual touchup/airbrush work.
2. It's also handy if you are working with a client, you can turn the laptop to face them while you hold the tablet and work.

I'd really love to hear from others if they have the same or similar setup and how they have solved this issue.


----------



## SiriusDoggy (Apr 18, 2008)

A little more research in this problem if anyone is interested.
My initial thought was that something like the Matrox DualHead2Go card would work. Nope - The MDH2G card is designed to simply stretch out your desktop over multiple monitors of the same resolution.
I then contacted Wacom and one of there technicians gave me a "solution" sort of.
Instead of cloning or mirroring the monitors which requires the same resolution, set it to "extend" the desktop across both the laptop screen and the Wacom tablet.
Then you stretch out the photoshop app to cover both the laptop and the tablet. 
THEN - open the image you want to work on. Once it's open go up to the menu under *Window/Arrange/New Window*.
What this does is open a duplicate of your image. Drag one of the images to the Wacom screen and center the other on your laptop screen.
Whatever you do to the image on the tablet is updated to the image on the laptop screen. Works great, just requires one extra step.

So now comes my next question....
I'm planning on building a new desktop computer for my office. My current desktop has a dual head video card and I'm running twin 19" monitors off it.
The same issue with the laptop though - both monitors need to be the same resolution.
If I build a new machine that has one Dual head card in it plus a second video card with a single output ( _I know I've seen machines with two separate video cards, right?_) *Would I be able to set the second card to a different resolution like 128'x8'' while outputting the higher resolution to the twin monitors hooked up to the dual head card?*


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 19, 2008)

Sirius,

1) Look at an application called UltraMon by Realtime Soft at www.ultramon.com. It will enable mirroring of one monitor's output to another, which is what I think you're asking for the Wacom.  I've never tried the mirroring, but I use the product for multi-screen smart taskbars and wallpaper spanning. I currently have a 384'x1'24 panorama as my wallpaper across all three screens. I've only had one minor glitch with the program, easily fixed by reading a FAQ at their site. I'd say give it shot for the mirroring.  

Edit: Ooops, rereading your OP, I see the issue is differing resolutions. Maybe this won't help, I'm going to give it a try.

Re-edit: Ok, I'm looking at a 128'x1'24 screen mirrored on a 16''x9'' monitor. Looks like UltraMon can handle differing source/target resolutions for mirroring. Not sure if it will meet your specific needs, won't hurt to look. I think it's free to try.

2) I'm currently looking at 3 monitors, 2 identical 19" Sony LCDs at native res, 128'x1'24, plus a 19" Dell CRT at the same resolution.
The LCDs are driven from an nVidia AGP dual-head card, 5''' series. The CRT occupies one port on another identical nVidia PCI dual-head card. I used to use a fourth monitor, a low-rent 17" LCD but it's now in service as a spare elsewhere. I recently replaced the mobo due to the exploding electrolytic capacitor problem. It's AGP + PCI, where modern boards are PCI-E. I replaced the board in kind, principally to reuse my existing adapters and memory.  I've been running multi-monitors for 5+ years. 

I can change the resolution, etc. of each monitor independently.  
You shouldn't have any problems with your plan.


----------



## SiriusDoggy (Apr 19, 2008)

*Thanks Brad*

Holy Cow! If this works Brad, you are my new Hero!
I'll give it a try and report back tomorrow.
Thanks for the glimmer of hope.

Edit: - Brad... I officially declare you my new hero! It works great and for only $4' it's a steal.
Thanks so much man. If you're ever in Vegas I owe you a beer.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 19, 2008)

:cheesy: ....... make it a Guiness.

(I really enjoy this forum, both give and take)


----------

